# Shift knob rattles



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi everybody. When I floor the pedal in my Goat (6spd) I hear a rattling noise coming from my shift knob (or something else). What could that be? The knob is already vibrating during normal driving but the rattling only occurs when I 'step' on it. ...


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah, mine does that, too. I think it's the sound deadening stuff under the boot not doing its job. I've had to have the shifter knob replaced a couple of times under warranty (the metal stuff bubbled and peeled), and I don't think the techs put everything back exactly right.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I hear it as well and it is annoying. If anyone has an idea, I would like that sound removed...along with the skip shift mode as well, and the little clanking I hear when shifting from 1st to 2nd under normal driving conditions in which Pontiac says that is normal.:confused


----------



## the3car (Dec 30, 2005)

The top of the console is held in place by about six snap-in type metal clips. There is one screw at the front of the change tray just under the cubby below the radio.









[/IMG]

Remove the screw and then pull up on the top of the console just behind the TC button (with the armrest in the open position). Do not pry at the plastic with a screwdriver, just pull up on the plastic. Once it pops up, work your way forward until all of the clips are unseated.








[/IMG]

There are two plugs on the underside of the console. One plug is for the TC button and one is for the power window switches. Unplug the connectors and the piece should now be free to be removed.




Pop the clips loose and raise the shift boot up and out of the way.
Pull trim piece back and up making sure you clear the two lips up front represented by the arrows.










Lift up on leather boot








[/IMG]

Use a flathead screwdriver to pry the clips away from the metal handle while pulling the shifter knob with all your force since the knob is also RTV'd on the shaft from the factory.











don't hit yourself in the nose with the shifter knob when it comes loose
put a big dab of silocone sealer on the top of the shaft and reinstall the knob.
push it down far enough to reseat the clips.
put the console back together let dry overnight before any hard shifting
and your rattle should be gone.


this is all from ls1gto.com


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Fantastic.*

I printed out each step and will work on this right after my oil change in early spring.


Thnak you "the3car"

Frank:cheers


----------



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

Thats an awesome description. Thank you very much. I will try that when it warms up a lil bit


----------



## Huffer (Aug 17, 2007)

My '06 had the rattle from the gitgo. I took it back to the dealer and the service writer was familiar with the problem and ordered a bushing from Oz that took two weeks to arrive. The rattle went completely away after they replaced the bushing. Don't know if it was the stock part or some special part designed to address the problem.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

The3Car, that DIDN'T work on my car. I even broke off all the clips, and still rattles. 

Hey Huffer, the rattle sounds just like a bushing, so your explanation is the best I've heard so far. Would you mind elaborating WHERE is this bushing? Inquiring minds want to know.

With the depressed used car prices, I was selling my GTO, but will try to solve the myriad noises I have with my car one by one, so I can live with it. This rattle is one of the more annoying ones, and I want to get rid of it. If you don't have the info, it'd be great if you could ask your dealer exactly what was replaced. Thanks man.
JC


----------



## Huffer (Aug 17, 2007)

> Hey Huffer, the rattle sounds just like a bushing, so your explanation is the best I've heard so far. Would you mind elaborating WHERE is this bushing? Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> With the depressed used car prices, I was selling my GTO, but will try to solve the myriad noises I have with my car one by one, so I can live with it. This rattle is one of the more annoying ones, and I want to get rid of it. If you don't have the info, it'd be great if you could ask your dealer exactly what was replaced. Thanks man.
> JC


 

I've got the service ticket right here. It says:

_Rattle noise from shifter SOP Bushing is is PN#92146323_
_Found shifter control rattles on cold start_
_Replaced shifter control for repair_
_K1120 0.5_

_Part # 92146323 Description: Lever 4.006_

It says "Lever" and not "Bushing," so I don't really know what was replaced or how. Hope this helps.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Huffer said:


> It says "Lever" and not "Bushing," so I don't really know what was replaced or how. Hope this helps.


Thanks a lot man. Saw your post on the 'other' board, and sadly, that p/n belongs to the shift knob buddy; don't know where the 'lever' reference came from. It'd be great if you could talk to your service advisor and find out what was replaced, but don't expect you to, so don't worry. Someone will eventually find the culprit. I'll live with it in the mean time, since I don't get to that rpm range too often with current gas prices. Take care.
JC


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice install pics, I have to say the Hurst Pro I installed has no rattle plus the throw is 45% less. I could have used the stock knob but the original Hurst knob looks cheezy.


----------



## VernLaw (Aug 3, 2007)

ELP_JC said:


> Thanks a lot man. Saw your post on the 'other' board, and sadly, that p/n belongs to the shift knob buddy; don't know where the 'lever' reference came from. It'd be great if you could talk to your service advisor and find out what was replaced, but don't expect you to, so don't worry. Someone will eventually find the culprit. I'll live with it in the mean time, since I don't get to that rpm range too often with current gas prices. Take care.
> JC


I could use this answer too. Mine rattles really bad between 3000-4000 RPM under hard acceleration...really annoying. And if I do not walk in with an exact description of the problem, all required parts, and instructions my dealer will just pick his nose and say they cannot duplicate the problem.

Did I mention I hate my dealership?? :shutme


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*I have two seperate noises...*

...the shift knob buzzes at a constant rpm. Drives me nuts on the interstate. I also have the rattle that sounds like it is coming from further down in the shifter under acceleration. I hate dealers but I guess I am going to have to bite the bullet and get it checked out.


----------



## VernLaw (Aug 3, 2007)

Tacmedic said:


> ...the shift knob buzzes at a constant rpm. Drives me nuts on the interstate. I also have the rattle that sounds like it is coming from further down in the shifter under acceleration. I hate dealers but I guess I am going to have to bite the bullet and get it checked out.


If you take yours in and get any good news post it. I want to get it checked out too but I want to go in with as much info on it as possible so the retards do not just go in with a scalpal and no directions..


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

VernLaw said:


> I want to go in with as much info on it as possible so the retards do not just go in with a scalpal and no directions..


I fully sympathize with you; am on the same boat here. No way I'd let those monkeys beat the crap out of my car just to say 'it's normal'. I know they wouldn't even know where to start after hearing the rattle, so won't even bother until I know what it is (small town with no goats). 
JC


----------



## shadrag (Oct 18, 2008)

Probably the silver plastic insert on the shift knob, carefully pry it off, liberally apply glue to underside, reattach. I've had the same rattle on two goats.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

VernLaw said:


> If you take yours in and get any good news post it. I want to get it checked out too but I want to go in with as much info on it as possible so the retards do not just go in with a scalpal and no directions..


Digging up an old thread... but I had the shift knob replaced under warranty last year, and the buzzing is back. I guess, if I have to pull the shifter anyway, I'll invest in one that doesn't feel like a broom handle in a bucket of rocks.:lol:


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Tac, I just went through the process of changing out my shifter for the GMM Ripshifter. Looking at the stock unit, it has so much plastic and bushing in the linkage, I wouldn't be surprised if the stock unit is just worn out.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

just a FYI. i don't know why people jerk the old knob off (can i say that here? ). if you unbolt the handle from the base you can turn the shaft upside down and look under the boot. you'll see four plastic clips that you can carefully pry out a little and stick a tooth pick under each one to hold it open. it now comes off much easier and you don't risk breaking the clips. cleaning out the old silicone and reapplying some new will prevent any rattle in the future if allowed to dry overnight


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I was freaked out by the rattle at first when I heard this noise... I thought it was coming from the LS2 , but then I couldn't hear it outside. I tracked it down to being something in the dash or the shifter. It turns into a buzz/vibration sound at constant throttle. I get kind of a click-clack with the in/out of the clutch too, but I'm guessing that's normal, since my 64 did that too.


----------

